# scope ring for cbe



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

Got a CBE 3D Elite with 1 5/8 inch scope housing. After getting a lens and matching peep verifier, I can't line up properly and would like to know where i can get a colored ring for this scope? Can't find it on CBE website or online. Aybody??


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Called a mask from Gun Star shooting solutions.

Can call Lancasters and order from them.

Different colors, jut tell them the size you need.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

I picked up a square foot of Flo. Orange vinyl decal from a sign shop.. Made My Wife and Sons rings for Their CBE housings.. Just cut a square, stick it on the housing, and trim with a razor blade.. Works perfect and looks great.!


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

Wow thanks. Great idea. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loomis77 (Jan 30, 2011)

ABTABB said:


> I picked up a square foot of Flo. Orange vinyl decal from a sign shop.. Made My Wife and Sons rings for Their CBE housings.. Just cut a square, stick it on the housing, and trim with a razor blade.. Works perfect and looks great.!


I do the same, but I use white. Works a treat. 

It still baffles me to this day as to why CBE dont make coloured rings for their scopes. Pay good money for their gear, and we have to resort to DIY to get a coloured ring.

Leigh.


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

Well said. I agree

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

loomis77 said:


> I do the same, but I use white. Works a treat.
> 
> It still baffles me to this day as to why CBE dont make coloured rings for their scopes. Pay good money for their gear, and we have to resort to DIY to get a coloured ring.
> 
> Leigh.


They use to make a ring for inside of housing which worked great.

Joe at the time hardly sold one. Thats most likely the main reason.
DB


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

You can also buy a large flo orange dot used for firearms targets. Just buy some that are bigger then your scope housing, stick it on and trim it. Not the most durable, but it will work.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

They still make the rings for inside the housing. I picked some up last year for use inside my 1 5/8" housings with a smaller peep. 

I use a stick on ring made by Copper John. It's a heavier material than "stickers" and they're available in multiple colors and sizes through Lancaster. All 3 of my CBE scope housings in both sizes have them now.


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

tmorelli said:


> They still make the rings for inside the housing. I picked some up last year for use inside my 1 5/8" housings with a smaller peep.
> 
> I use a stick on ring made by Copper John. It's a heavier material than "stickers" and they're available in multiple colors and sizes through Lancaster. All 3 of my CBE scope housings in both sizes have them now.


This works for me as well.


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

How is it listed on lancaster? Copper john?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/gunstar-scope-edge-mask.html

CBE probably doesn't make them because companies already make them and have for years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

The Copper John rings on Lancaster Archery are here:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/copper-john-maxxis-perimeter-decal.html


----------



## BStokes (Dec 10, 2008)

I've started putting the decal on the lens itself. This works as a reducer ring and shows if you are torquing the bow. I will have some available in Florida.


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback guys!!!!


----------

